# Red Snapper??



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

How far out do you have to go to find the Snappers?
I would love to catch a limit this month.
Thanks


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Snus said:


> How far out do you have to go to find the Snappers?
> I would love to catch a limit this month.
> Thanks


I caught these right at 23 miles out of Freeport on the 8th of this month. Season ends at midnight on the 28th, (Friday of next week).

My buddy got the mangrove, it weighed 9 lbs. Biggest snapper was 18 lbs, smallest was 14 lbs (of the sows, not counting the little "state water" fish). The paper tape in the pic is 30" long for reference.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

They're probably at every structure from 9.01 NM and beyond. I found them to be quite annoyingly plentiful up to 15-20# everywhere I stopped from 42 NM to 56 NM out of Freeport, I'm sure they're closer as well.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you Sir.....now I have a general ideal and that's what I was asking for.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

What kind of boat will determine how big of snaps u can get in to


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Pretty far out from Galveston. In south texas, they can be found on reefs as little as a mile out.

In Texas waters (12 miles or less from shore)
bag limit = 4
min len = 15 in
open season all year

In Federal waters (12 or more miles out)
bag limit = 2
min len = 16 in
open season varies (I think it ends on June 28 this year)

Good luck!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Boat*



txflatsguy said:


> What kind of boat will determine how big of snaps u can get in to


I have a Pathfinder 2200 with a Yamaha 200. It would need to be fairly flat for me to venture out very far......but I sure do want to.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Snus said:


> I have a Pathfinder 2200 with a Yamaha 200. It would need to be fairly flat for me to venture out very far......but I sure do want to.


I may be headed out of Freeport this weekend. I'm always up for a buddy boat if you wanna go. I'm running an 18' CC hydra sports. You're boat is bigger than mine. Don't be skeered! Just watch the weather and err on the side of caution.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

So you don't get in trouble, Federal waters are 9nm out and further for Texas (not 12) unless something changed that I didn't know about.

We have taken our 21' boat with 200 Johnson on it 50 miles out before. We had a float plan, safety gear and a very favorable forecast. I don't fish that much offshore anymore but to get some decent sized snapper, you'll probably have to go out 30 to 40 miles out of Galveston or more. The commercial guys get a longer season and a shorter minimum length so they get to clean out all the close in spots.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Brian Castille said:


> So you don't get in trouble, Federal waters are 9nm out and further for Texas (not 12) unless something changed that I didn't know about.


It is 9 nm. My post (#5) is in error.


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

Category5 said:


> They're probably at every structure from 9.01 NM and beyond. I found them to be quite annoyingly plentiful up to 15-20# everywhere I stopped from 42 NM to 56 NM out of Freeport, I'm sure they're closer as well.


When was the last time you went out and how were the seas? My family is thinking of going out tomorrow, but not sure to believe the predicted wave heights of 2-3 feet. The boat is a 25' Boston Whaler.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

2-3' is a great forecast for a 25' Whaler...just have the family take some Dramamine, one the night before and one the morning of. You should be fine.


----------

